# Sudden accidents! Help!



## Shanbrier (Nov 29, 2011)

Our 14 week old male is bell trained and hasn't had an accident in weeks. Today he had 3 and one of those on our bed! He just looked at us and peed. Barely squat. This is in between numerous times he was asking to go out. I thought maybe uti but he was fine all the previous night in his crate and morning/afternoon. All accidents happened in the evening. Is it territorial or a dominance issue? He was in rare form tonight as well regarding energy/biting/excitable. Torn on how to scold or not to scold. Will see if it continues. We love him so much but this is bit ok!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

take him out more n crate him at night praise him everytime he is going they do not like 2 mess in crate


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I wouldn't scold. If not a medical issue, it's probably just excitabillity. Ignore (and use enzymatic cleaners) if you don't catch him in the act, and get him outside if you catch him in the act.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No problem. They will try and outsmart you : and at 14 weeks no need to be angry at all. 
Take him outside yourself again every time go with him... together is better.
They are sooooooooooo cute.


----------



## Shanbrier (Nov 29, 2011)

Well we think he might have been telling us something. The next morning we had to put our beloved cat Leo down No accidents since.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your cat. It is always difficult to lose one of the family. 

It sounds like he could sense her illness and was upset about it. I'm glad they can't talk , but if he could speak English I wonder what your guy would have been saying.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sincere condolences on your loss of Leo... Experiencing the loss of a pet is always heartbreaking. :'(


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. Hoping Leo had a long care free life.


----------

